# 6br Tennessee charmer on over 3 acres for under 50k



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

Check it out: http://memphis.craigslist.org/reo/1297798038.html

Wish it was just a little farther South....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wow, that's a large house. Looks as if a good cleaning and throwing out of trash would help it a lot.

Maybe it'll work for someone from HT.

Angie


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't know about TN but, heck, around here 3 acres of land would cost more than 50K.


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

Could be a really cool hobby farm/B&B. Maybe. I'm not really familiar with that area. I guess not a big tourist draw.

It's just such a big house. Even has central air, not having that would be a deal breaker in the South for that size building, as far as I'm concerned. (I played the game of selective cooling via window units and a series of closed doors as a kid. Never again!)


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

Tennessee is a big state. Where in TN is it? SE, NE, Middle? West?


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

The zip code is on the posting, I put it into Google Maps. It's near Pocahontas? Kind of South West but not far West.


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

Here's a map showing the location, you can zoom in for a regional view. You can get a better idea of it's location in relationship to other TN cities. Neat looking house.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?zipcode=38061


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

I got the exact location and some more details and photos from the owners. It is in rough shape. I looked it up, they bought it as a foreclosure in February for about 10k less than what they're asking. Not sure how much they've actually put into it though.

The good news, though, is that it's surrounded by state land, deer reserve, they think and the neighbor has more land available for purchase. Looks to be mostly wooded in youngish pine, if I'm interpreting sat images right. 

Oh, also, she said she talked to her lawyer and have some possible owner financing options available. It's a cool place for the right person, but way more than they can handle and way more than I can handle, too!


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

That is some really nice country around there , a few years ago , coming back from Mickey Mouse land , We came up through there Rt 57 to Rt 45 , while just wandering around Ms. and Tn. , on our way to visit friends in Finger Tn. ( He was a lot easier to find last March , on our way back from Az. , as He moved to Jackson . )
Bob


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I'd love to have this place =D


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

wow, I think it's great! I love Tenn, my mom and several aunts and uncles live there, and I would love to live there too. I think Tenn is probably my favorite state.
I have a dream of being a foster parent, (been through the classes) and this would be the perfect place! Unfortunately, I can't seem to stay employed in the great state of Ohio long enough to make any dreams come true anymore. Argggg!


----------



## GingerN (Apr 24, 2007)

Stonybrook said:


> Tennessee is a big state. Where in TN is it? SE, NE, Middle? West?


McNairy county. Pocohantas TN


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

Mc Nairy County is the original county that the movie Walking tall was based off of. (The first one )


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

The unemployment rate there is 14.1%, if I had a job working from home still I would jump on this deal. Darnit always a day late and a dollar short lol...


----------

